# Lulu is in Labour!



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

At last after 67 days of waiting, Lulu has finally gone into Labour. 

She has had 3 so far, they all look to be lilac, I can feel at least one more inside, she seems to be having a little rest now. 

When the last kitten came she broke the umbilical cord and the placenta hasnt come out yet, should I be worried or should it come out when the next kitten comes?

Thanks Jen x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh good luck hun  Well done on the 3 already born x
I know nothing about breeding though x


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Jen congratz !!!!!



In regards to the placenta, i wouldnt worry too much i have had girls do that and it usually comes out along with the next kitten but keep an eye and make sure you do see it if not then she may have absorbed it (if thats possible) but maybe a call to the vets maybe in order to ask their advice.


good luck and look forward to the pictures  xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks stacey, I had it happen a few years ago, but It was at the last kitten, that time I called the vet and they said to take her in the morning, a couple of hours later it came out on its own.

Iam probably worrying over nothing, when the next contractions come ill make sure Iam looking for it.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooooh kittens - v exciting. Congrats on the new furbabies that have arrived so far - well done Lulu. Piccies please when you have a chance.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww cant wait to see the pictures  hint hint


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Horrah! Congratulations Jen!  And Well done Lulu!  Keep us posted on how she gets on and the placenta issue. xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes will keep you all updated, maybe I will finally get some sleep tonight


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Congrats on your new furbabies. I know how excited you are we had three little kittens on friday night. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just looked at your website Lulu is stunning.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

whoo hoo more kittens, how exciting, congratulations, cant wait for pics,lol,


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jen, i hope LULU is doing well , im sure she is, she will be a great mom im sure, how are you coping with everything Jen.? I can imagine you there at the birth of each one, but hey, don't panic, she will be just fine. good luck and please keep me informed, i cant wait to see some pics of mom and the kittens too. chat soon , ..............CHRIS.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

sjreilly72 said:


> Just looked at your website Lulu is stunning.


Thankyou



raggs said:


> Hi Jen, i hope LULU is doing well , im sure she is, she will be a great mom im sure, how are you coping with everything Jen.? I can imagine you there at the birth of each one, but hey, don't panic, she will be just fine. good luck and please keep me informed, i cant wait to see some pics of mom and the kittens too. chat soon , ..............CHRIS.


Hi Chris, Iam sitting right next to her, might have to make a cuppa in a bit though, Iam parched. Everything has gone quiet for now, she is suckling these 3 ok though.

Sods Law too, I just bunged the chicken in the oven for sunday dinner and she decides to pop them out lol. Weve ended up with chicken baps!

Have you got your new girl yet?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jen, yes we got her home yesterday, the wait seemed like forever, theres a pic of her hin the picture section if you want to see her. Hey chicken baps are ok lol, but you are right, its sods law, still it could have been the middle of the night . good luck with Lulu and the kittens, and i hope you're feeling a lot better now too. see you soon...........CHRIS.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No 4 is out. another breech. This was a difficult one , tail was out but legs were stuck! He had been out of the sack for a while, and hed stopped breathing. Ive managed to revive him, dont know whether he will make it though. Poor Lulu , this is a hard 1st litter for her


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww poor little thing, good job tho...well done lulu xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh no, i hope number 4 is ok, i hope he makes it,


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> No 4 is out. another breech. This was a difficult one , tail was out but legs were stuck! He had been out of the sack for a while, and hed stopped breathing. Ive managed to revive him, dont know whether he will make it though. Poor Lulu , this is a hard 1st litter for her


Poor little man - sending positive vibes to help his start to life.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No 4 is suckling now, looks like hes gonna be ok. Thats a few more grey hairs for sure.

Not sure if there are more yet, hopefully not, my nerves are in shreds:blushing:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jen26 said:


> No 4 is suckling now, looks like hes gonna be ok. Thats a few more grey hairs for sure.
> 
> Not sure if there are more yet, hopefully not, my nerves are in shreds:blushing:


i bet they are, i would be in one mad panic, lol,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

The stray placenta is out

Hopefully all kittens are out now


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Well done Jen and Lulu

Greys hairs lol, you wanna see mine when Belle had hers!!!!!!

At least she has had them during the day jen so you should be able to get a few hours sleep between checks.

Alan

Pics Asap please


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

to you and the lovely Lulu - what a star. Four beautiful babies, a perfect litter. Lilac babies are my favourite colour.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done Jen, number 4 is going to be just fine , Well done to Lulu too, i hope she can get some rest and enjoy her kitts now.I'll call you on the phone in a day or so if you dont mind then you can tell me all about them, chat soon................CHRIS.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like it's been quite a hair raising delivery for Lulu. Poor girl. Glad to hear it's gone well in the end though! 

Woohoo! Congratulations on the 4 babbies!      xx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats... I hope the forth will be o.k! Well done Lulu!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I have some bad news though Iam afraid. One of the kittens has a cleft palate, he kept making a snuffling noise and cant latch on. Ive checked his mouth and theres no roof at all. Iv rang the emergency vet , they said to take him to my own vet first thing and have him pts. Iam absolutly gutted, I just hope the others are ok.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

They will be. Keep ya chin up girl 

Well done to lulu again xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Alan, I feel so sorry for the little mite. Hes just wandering about the box


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

congratz on all the babies hun and am glad the placenta came out 

such a shame about the one of them  poor little thing


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> congratz on all the babies hun and am glad the placenta came out
> 
> such a shame about the one of them  poor little thing


Thanks Stacey, you would think that I would of hardened to it by now. It never gets any easier to lose one


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The first kitten born in my first litter had a clef palate. It is Mother Nature at her cruelest, because they look so strong and healthy in every other way. If its just a partial clef I read you can tube feed them to get them to the age where surgery is an option, but a full clef and there's sadly nothing you can do. Its so sad.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Awww bless , i know how you feel as i lost 3 over 48-60 hours hand feeding them best i could and it was hard but at least with belle only now having 4 it was far easier with it been her first litter to cope with.

See pics took tonight of them and spot the 4th lol.

Do you think she has had them all now as what time was the 4th one born?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saikou said:


> The first kitten born in my first litter had a clef palate. It is Mother Nature at her cruelest, because they look so strong and healthy in every other way. If its just a partial clef I read you can tube feed them to get them to the age where surgery is an option, but a full clef and there's sadly nothing you can do. Its so sad.


I had one in my first litter too, whats worse I didnt realise untill 2 days after it was born. I tried to hand feed it, but in my efforts, i probably drowned him. By the time I realised , I made the vets appointment but he died before I could get there. There is no roof at all, so Iam doubtfull anything can be done, but we shall see what the vet says tommorow


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Awww bless , i know how you feel as i lost 3 over 48-60 hours hand feeding them best i could and it was hard but at least with belle only now having 4 it was far easier with it been her first litter to cope with.
> 
> See pics took tonight of them and spot the 4th lol.
> 
> Do you think she has had them all now as what time was the 4th one born?


There lovely alan, your pen looks good. Did you make it?

She is settled now so thats all I hope


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Poor little mite - so sorry to hear this happened to him. Was this the last one that was a breach, or a different kitten? If not, how is that one doing now?


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done Mummy! 


Chloe x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Poor little mite - so sorry to hear this happened to him. Was this the last one that was a breach, or a different kitten? If not, how is that one doing now?


He was the 2nd one, the breech one is doing fine.

Iam in a bit of a mess now, but Ill post some pics tommorow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im really sorry about the little kitten,  it must be heartbreaking, fingers crossed the rest of them will be fine,xxxxxxx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Jen, I'm so sorry to hear the bad news.  I hope Lulu and the other kits are ok. Keep us posted on how they get on when you feel a bit better. xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's too bad about the cleft palate - so sorry. 

But BIG congratulations on the others!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the unfortunate one!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I Love lilacs, well done to mummy after a hard birth x 

sorry to hear about the lil one  

I just remembered that my girl gave birth ti a kitten with the lasts one placenta & that kittens placenta with it!! alot to come out!!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

sorry to hear about the cleft palate baby but sending goodvibes the other 3 keep thriving


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Unfortunatly the little cleft palate baby passed away during the night, I think it must have had a few problems poor baby. Other 3 are doing great so far.

Lulu is doing really well, shes a natural. Shes had a little wonder this morning and had some food and water. Ill get the camera out and put some piccies on this morning.

The nipples the kittens are suckling on are quite bright pink, she is a first timer. Do you think she may need a course of AB's or am I beig overcautious?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Jen

Congratulations to you & Lulu xx I'm sorry to hear about the little one that you lost xx

You are right it never gets any easier but some things are out of our control & he is now with the angels xx

As for Lulu's nipples I would say probably because she is a first time mum although I can understand your worry. I'm sure you will be keepiong a close eye on her so if it looks worse then you will know what to do hunni  xx

R.I.P Little fella, have fun on the bridge xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> Congratulations to you & Lulu xx I'm sorry to hear about the little one that you lost xx
> 
> ...


Thanks matey
Thats a bit of a releif, there not hot or anything, but I will keep a close eye in case anything changes.


----------

